# Wanted: 5 most important Canadian historical moments



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

HI team!

I am drafting a "final farewell" Pages™ template for my Grade 8 history class. They have been awesome. 

I am asking for you to put on your thinking cap and list some important Canadian moments that YOU feel students of this age MUST be aware!

Post away!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

General Brock at Niagara on the Lake.- The history of Canada would be VERY different were it not for the skill of this mostly unsung military expert.



> Major-General Sir Isaac Brock was the civil and military leader of Upper Canada at the opening of the War of 1812. Brock immediately realized there were four key points in the defense of Canada: Michilimackinac, Detroit, Kingston and Montreal; the first two were American possessions at the opening of the War. On July 17, 1812 (less than a month after the American declaration of war), Brock captured Michilimackinac from the Americans in a bloodless battle, and, on August 16, managed a near-bloodless surrender of Detroit. Brock was knighted for his actions.
> 
> On October 13th, 1812, the Americans crossed the Niagara River in boats and attacked Queenston. Although the attack was repulsed by the more experienced British soldiers, Major-General Sir Isaac Brock was killed as he led his forces over Queenston Heights. Today, Brock’s Monument commemorates the spot where he fell defending the province.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The establishment of Medicare by Tommy Douglas in Saskatchewan?


----------



## ThirtyOne (Jan 18, 2003)

Very, very briefly, and concentrating only on the 20th century, and unfairly joining together both world wars, these are my suggestions:

1. World Wars 1 & 2, 1914-1945
2. Universal Health Care, 1962
3. October Crisis, 1970
4. The Constitution, 1982 
5. Quebec Referendum, 1995


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

One to add...

The Expulsion of the Acadians 


"Winslow, who was in charge of the Grand Pre region, called the Acadians on September 5. His proclamation ordered all men and boys over the age of 10 to gather in the church to hear "His Majesty's intentions." Those who didn't show up would forfeit their land and cattle.

The 418 men who gathered at the church were apprehensive. The British now held the upper hand, and the Acadians knew it. When all of the men were inside the church, the doors were closed and locked. The men were placed under arrest and told that their lands and goods were no longer theirs. They and their families were going to be put onto ships and sent elsewhere.

Winslow read the command to them: "Your lands and tenements, cattle of all (kinds) and livestock of all sorts are forfeited to the Crown with all your other effects saving your money and household goods and you your- selves (will) be removed from this...Province. That it is preremotorily (sic) his Majesty's orders that the whole French inhabitants of these districts be removed, and I am through his Majesty's goodness directed to allow you liberty to carry of your money and household goods as many as you can without discomemoading (sic) the vessels you go in. I shall do everything in my power that all these goods be secured to you and that you are not molested in carrying of them...and also that whole families shall go in the same vessel, and make this remove which I am sensible must give you a great deal of trouble as easy as His Majesty's service will admit and hope that in which every part of the world you may fall you may be faithful subjects, a peasable (sic) and happy people."

"They were greatly stuck," Winslow wrote in his journal, "although I believe they did not imagine that they were actually to be removed. Thus ended the memorable 5th of September, a day of great fatigue and trouble."

The transport ships arrived at Grand Pre on September 10.

Winslow wrote: "The inhabitants, sadly and with great sorrow, abandoned their homes. The women, in great distress, carried their newborn or their youngest children in their arms. Others pulled carts with their house- hold effects and crippled parents. It was a scene of confusion, despair, and desolation."

It took a month to load the first ships. Men were put aboard first, then women and children. Winslow issued sailing orders on October 13, and the ships departed within a few days, bound for Delaware and the Chesapeake Bay.

Unlike Colonel Moncton, Colonel Winslow did make an attempt to keep families together but he didn't have enough ships. Women were loaded onto ships other than the ones that carried their husbands and children. Entire families, believing that they were separating for only a few days, would be so widely dispersed that they would never meet again."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I independently selected the same five as ThirtyOne, but in a different order:

3. World Wars 1 & 2, 1914-1945
2. Universal Health Care, 1962
5. October Crisis, 1970
1. The Constitution, 1982 
4. Quebec Referendum, 1995

Don't forget to have them document their own 5 most important personal/provincial/Canadian moments on a time line for their own lives.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

These are awesome! keep them coming.

dr.G: most def: I will be asking my students for their memorable moments. We all contribute to the history of humankind.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

iLabmAn said:


> These are awesome! keep them coming.
> 
> dr.G: most def: I will be asking my students for their memorable moments. We all contribute to the history of humankind.


The building of a transcontinental railway was one of the biggest events in our country. It united our country from east to west and helped to establish our national sovereignty. Perhaps the Americans would have gobbled up parts of the west if it hadn't been for a national railway.


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

How about the Battle of the Plains of Abraham (September 13th, 1759)?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_the_Plains_of_Abraham


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Lots of good choices...and it's really tough to pick just five. I would also have to include the Battle of the Plains of Abraham, the building of the railway, the '95 referendum. Others worthy of consideration include the Winnipeg General Strike, the Richard Riot (well, top 15 or so, anyway), the Halifax Explosion, Banting & Best's invention of insulin extraction, the first phone call...


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

how about the 1st canadian Tire commercial with the guy next door with the grey hair that can help you build or clean anything with all his CRAP!

shoe


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> how about the 1st canadian Tire commercial with the guy next door with the grey hair that can help you build or clean anything with all his CRAP!


will he ever get that house finished?


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Jacques Cartier in 1534 meeting with Iroquoi chief Donnacona and getting the meaning of the word "Kanata" wrong and forever naming this great nation of ours Canada.

Red River Rebellion of 1869-1870 led by Metis leader Louis Riel.

How about the underground raildoad that Between 1840 and 1860 helped an estimated 30,000 slaves escape the brutal torture of there masters in the USA.

Laterz


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

We had to do a presentation for my Grade 10 history class. I chose:

Vimy Ridge
Constitution/Charter
CN Tower
Pierre Trudeau
Canada's Flag


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Good choices - flag in particular :clap:


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

what could be more canadian than this ? a great canadian moment indeed.

that same website, histori.ca, has many great canadian moments listed, and on film as well. i believe they're also shown on tv once in a while.

look for dan akroyd in the avro arrow short.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Jacques Plante and the mask maybe, but I'd go with Paul Henderson in 1972. Then of course the 2002 Olympics hockey gold.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I don't know what to consider the top 5, but here are a few suggestions:

<strong>1.	General Brock dies defending Canada from the Americans at Queenston Heights (1812).</strong>

It is entirely possible that without Brock, Upper Canada would not have been successfully defended in 1812. MacDoc's post has most of the important info.

<strong>1.	Mackenzie's List of Grievances and Papineau's 92 Resolutions (1837)</strong>

Two simultaneous calls for more responsible government in the Canadas (upper and lower), which led to the rebellions of 1837. Although the Upper Canada rebellion did not go so well, the fact that there was rebellions in both colonies at the same time forced the British to pay more attention, and the end result was greater autonomy for the colonies.

<strong>1.	The War Measures Act (1914 and 1942)</strong>

In 1914 Canada invoked the War Measures Act, which allowed the government to compel Ukrainian Canadians with Austro-Hungarian citizenship to register with authorities and later confine them to forced labour camps. The free labour was profitable enough for Canadian companies that this imprisonment continued for 2 years after the end of World War One.

In 1942, the act was invoked again, this time deeming Japanese Canadians the threat. Depspite most of Japanese Canadians being either naturalized or born Canadians, around 23,000 people were relocated to internment camps. Unlike in the USA however, families were not kept together, men were mostly sent to work camps while women and children were sent to inland towns in B.C. (the province in which most Japanese Canadians lived). It wouldn't be until 1949 that the majority of detainees were allowed back into B.C., but most of them had nothing to return to as much of ther properties had been confiscated or sold (or both).

Not exactly our finest hours, which is why it's important that everyone remember it.

<strong>1.	The Avro Arrow (1951-1959)</strong>

Who hasn't heard of the Avro Arrow? Designed and tested in the 1950s, it was ahead of it's time in most ways. Cancelled by the Diefenbaker Government whilst still in the middle phases of testing, it has become an enduring part of Canadian mythology, in part because the prototypes and blueprints were ordered burned (Some say Diefenbaker himself ordered this, though there is no evidence to prove it) and all the workers were unceremoniously laid off by Crawford Gordon.

There is plenty of speculation around of what exactly happened, but most of it is just that: speculation. While popular opinion is that it was cancelled due to American pressure, Diefenbaker himself contended that it was a purely financial decision.

Note: don't pay much attention to the CBC Mini Series, it's not very accurate at all (except for that the Arrow was cancelled).

<strong>1.	The Canadian Flag (1964-65)</strong>

Until the mid-1960s Canada had been using the British Union Flag, the Red Ensign and the Blue Ensign as her national flag. In 1964 the current 11 point maple leaf design was adopted by the House of Commons and the Senate in December 1964, proclaimed by the Queen in January 1964 and inaugurated February 15th, 1965.

The idea of having our own flag had been bounced around for a number of years (decades, really) but it didn't actually happen until Pearson got into power.

<strong>1.	National Health Care (1967)</strong>

Tommy Douglas was the first proponent of universal health care, and spent much of his career trying to show the people that it could indeed work. It was his successor (Woodrow Lloyd) who launched provincial health care in Saskatchewan, but this model proved to Pearson and the Liberals that it could work and he introduced the national health care program in 1967 with the support of Tommy Douglas and the federal NDP.

<strong>1.	The Red River Rebellion (1869-1870)</strong>

In 1869 Rupert's Land was about to become part of Canada. In anticipation, William McDougall sent a survey party into the area of Red River in order to implement the square township system of land (which was already in use in Ontario). 

Since many of the Metis did not have any kind of clear title of ownership of their land, this became a big deal. A provisional government was formed to negotiate with Canada for better treatment of the Metis people, the end result of which was the creation of Manitoba, including some of the Metis demands such as the creation of French schools for Metis children and the protection of Catholicism.

Louis Riel, the leader of the provisional government, would probbly not have been branded an outlaw had he not had any Pro-Canadian people arrested, or more importantly had he not had Thomas Scott executed for crimes that weren't worthy of capital punishment.

<strong>1.	Laurier and the Boer War (1899)</strong>

When the Boer War broke out Canada, as part of the British Empire, was expected to support the effort with it's military force. The problem came from the sharp division between English and French Canadians. English Canadians were vocal about supporting the crown, while French Canadians were reminded of their own defeat in the Seven Years War. 

Laurier attempted a comprimise by sending a volunteer force instead of a conscripted militia, but was denounced by opponents to participation anyway (most notably Henri Bourassa).


I've got a few more suggestions, but I have some stuff to do right now. Back later.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

June 5, 1698 First case of beer brought to Canada


----------



## Myrddin Emrys (May 24, 2005)

Let's see, sticking to the idea of 'Canada' existing in at least spirit before 1867...

1.) Laura Secord's heroic trek in May of 1813 is a perfect example of an emerging greater sense of nationalism in Upper & Lower Canada. The War of 1812, started the growth of the sentiments which started 'us' towards a separate identity.

2.) The beginnings of social unrest and with it's outcome the setting the path to reforms, The Rebellions of 1837-38 in Upper & Lower Canada.

3.) British North America Act, the outcome of course is the Confederation of Canada.

4.) The various immigrations which strengthens the identity of Canada and defines 'our' social worth as a union that works towards 'the whole' and not the individual.

5.) The power of Referendums.

I know I have generalized a bit but there is indeed a lot of events to consider in drawing up a 'Top Five' list.


----------



## iKV (Oct 3, 2004)

*Critical evaluation of Canadian moments*

In an effort to define Canada's 5 most important historical moments (and put it all in Pages format!!), I've analyzed and summarized all contributions. Wars build a nation, internal struggles help define it, sport helps us celebrate it, issues important to all breath life into it, and inventions put it on the map. Here are the results.......

Vimy Ridge & WW1 -- Military battles have served to define and unify many countries. Think Civil War in U.S., Gallipoli in Australia. Canada's is Vimy Ridge. Other wars worthy of recognition: War of 1812, WW2, Boer War.

Quebec Referendum -- Like individuals, countries experience growing pains. Canada has had several. The most momentous is perhaps one of the most recent: when 1% of Quebec voters saved our country from a very real crisis. Quebec isssues + French language has affected all Canadians. Most kids learn French in school, it's one of our two official languages, and the Quebec attitude towards Canada and Canadians has shaped many government policies that without the province would probably have been very different. The Quebec Referendum is the pinnacle that helps define Quebec's influence on Canada. Other growing pains include: October Crisis 1970, immigration (in general), Rebellions of 1837-38, Expulsion of the Acadians, British North America Act and Constitution and Charter 1867, Constitution 1982, creation of Transcontinental Railway to secure the West for Canada, Battle of the Plains of Abraham.

Canada v Russia Hockey Summit 1972 -- Sport victories, while they may not have as great a long-term impact as scientific discoveries or government policies, help us celebrate our dominion. "Henderson has scored for Canada" was one such victory. The first time Canada's hockey best faced Russia's hockey best, during the height of the Cold War. Very momentous occasion in Canadian sport. Others include: Hockey Olympic Gold in 2002 after 50 years, any hockey game for that matter!!, Blue Jays World Series victories in 1992 and 1993, introduction of curling in Olympics and Sandra Schmirler's gold.

Creation of Medicare (universal health care) by Tommy Douglas in Saskatchewan -- Health care is a polarizing issue during political elections, and the one that draws the greatest interest from Canadians. Medicare is the greatest accomplishment in the history of health care. Other moments that I believe fall outside the top 5, but are still worthy of recognition, are: 

A.G. Bell's telephone -- While telephone technology has changed, the basic concept has not. Alexander gave it to us. Btw, the Avro Arrow could have been Canada's claim to fame, until the government tried and largely succeeded in destroying all evidence of it.  Other "inventions" include: Banting & Best's invention of insulin extraction. As a sub-category to inventions "putting us on the map", you could add buildings. The CN Tower, the world's largest freestanding structure, certainly does that.  

I think it's fair we have a "bonus" event, like they do in many school quizzes and tests. How about the adoption of the Canadian flag. A close second would be Jacques Cartier, Iroquoi chief Donnacona, and the naming of this country as "Kanata". Others include the adoption of the country's national anthem.

And while not events, and thus not applicable for the top 5, leaders also help define our country. CBC recently ran a "top Canadians" program, so I won't belabour this point or offer my own suggestions, but it's a nice asterisk to add to the back-up slides section of the Pages presentation. 

And probably not appropriate to put in a school presentation, but I like Ottawaman's contribution: June 5, 1698 First case of beer brought to Canada!!  To this slide you could also add Molson's I Am Canadian slogan and commercials.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks iKV! Very helpful!!!


----------

